

The Doll That Helped the Soviets Beat the U.S. To Space - Vigier
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/03/the-doll-that-helped-the-soviets-beat-the-us-to-space/274400/?single_page=true

======
nmc
The Wikipedia article about Russian space dogs [0] mentioned in this post
would almost deserve a HN submission by itself.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_space_dogs](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_space_dogs)

~~~
Luc
Indeed, there was a dog called Zvezdochka on the March 25 flight. Funny how it
doesn't get mentioned in the article.

I basically don't trust this article. I don't believe the passage about the
peasants opening the visor and being bewildered actually happened. It doesn't
match what I've read before, and it's just the kind of tall story an over-
eager, uncritical journalist loves to write.

~~~
breakingcups
From the article: "(This was in addition to the canine companions that flew
with Ivan, in the proud tradition of the Soviet space program: Chernushka
("Blackie") for his first flight, and Zvezdochka ("Little Star") for his
second.)"

~~~
Luc
My mistake, sorry! Too late to edit.

